# Nothing in the Mail Box



## rleon82 (Jun 6, 2006)

You guys can go back to work now.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 6, 2006)

Man, I think this is going to have to become a daily ritual!

Does your state board intercept the results or do they come strait to your mailbox from ELSES, or do you know?

I think my state has them go direct to the examinees. Maybe I'll still get mine today! 

Ed


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Jun 6, 2006)

:suicide:


----------



## VTskier (Jun 6, 2006)

In VT, my understanding is that the results are mailed to the examinee directly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2006)

^ Ugh. When I saw your name, I thought you were going to post that you just checked your mail during lunch, and there was a letter from ELSES there.

I can't take this anymore. :brick:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 6, 2006)

I only live 5 minutes from work. I would post here first but my Boss needs to know first. :true:


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 6, 2006)

It wont be in the next few days.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Nothing in the mail today. Let's hope for tomorrow.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

I got scared!

I found an official looking letter today and thought it was my results! 

My bloodpressure shot up. But it was _just_ a letter from the secretary of the VA saying that my prsonal info may have been stolen....

I just want my results. 

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ed,

I will take stolen data for a passing score on the PE exam anyday.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yet another day with only junk mail in the box.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 10, 2006)

Same here.

But, now that the posts have come out talking about the delayed results due to in-house grading at NCEES and others who have contacted NCEES, my hopes aren't as high as they used to be.

Late next week or early the following week SHOULD be it at the latest.

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 10, 2006)

Nothin here, I'm bummed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yet another day with nothing but junk mail in the box.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

Just think, every day that we don't get anything should mean more of a chance that it will be there the next day (barring Sundays). :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2006)

No results yet for me either. Yet somehow I've been signed up for a subscription to Ladies Home Journal. I got my second edition in the mail over the weekend. What the fuck?!?

I even had the embarassment of having someone at a party congratulate me because they heard I passed, than having to explain to her that I was still waiting on results.


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2006)

i've been telling people that Vader passed, just to stir stuff up. don't tell him it's me


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I find your lack of faith disturbing...

*force chokes cement* :claps:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Kathy in the Oklahoma office. She said they were receiving results now and working feverishly to send them out.

I asked her if they all come at once and she said they come in batches. She could not tell me how they are grouped. 

I am hoping by Friday! :beerchug


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

:beerchug

Is that the Kathy from the OK state boards?


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

The Kathy?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

if they got from Clemson to OK, they should be in Georgia by now....


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

wow. i just broke down and called Georgia's office.. very unfriendly "We will post them online as soon as we have them" then an hang up....


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

Call them back and say "Tmckeon" said he was gonna come down there and stick a foot up your a$$

...... and if you gotta problem with it, he's in Florida.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

On my way home, will post if results are in the box.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

> Call them back and say "Tmckeon" said he was gonna come down there and stick a foot up your a$$...... and if you gotta problem with it, he's in Florida.


:lmao:


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 13, 2006)

I got a reply email from NC. They have been very nice and helpful, and they always say "Good Luck" and I think they really mean it. Any way the said, "No, we do not have the results yet but expect them any day now."

I sure hope so, I am sick of the Pepto Bismol.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm gonna break down and call VT today. I haven't in a week. They're due for a jingle.


----------



## VTskier (Jun 13, 2006)

Go for it VTEnviro......just be nice to Patty....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll sugar her up real nice before I ask!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I just called. Said I was sorry to bother her again, but the other time I called she gave us a date of around June 9-10, and since I hadn't heard yet, I wanted to check in to see what was up.

She said she hadn't heard anything from ELSES, and was wondering too. She said she would email her contact there, then call me back. Took my number and everything. :true:

All hail Patty! Undisputed Queen of the PE Board Secretaries! :bow:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

ask her if she wants to transfer to Georgia 

So whats the "critical path"

Does NCEES give the resutls to ELS whom in turn send them to the individual 50 states?


----------



## VTskier (Jun 13, 2006)

Nope you can't have her . :violin: .she's all ours.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

Piecing together what various folks have reported:

- NCEES grades them and gives them to ELSES.

- ELSES notifies some states' examinees directly. Otherwise, they go to the Board first, then are released by the Board later.

- State Board actually issues certificate, license no., etc...


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mailman just drove by. Nothing but junk mail and bills...again...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

dammit


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

Crap. And you guys are gonna get it before me.

The mail takes less time to go from Clemson, SC to all you guys in the southeast as opposed to my sorry ass in Vermont.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 13, 2006)

Got another reply from NC. Same person, just an example of how friendly they are, "We really did expect to have the results by now."

It sounds like NCEES and ELSES are not supporting there clients. Now is your chance to plan a massive take over. Ha Ha


----------



## VTskier (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you sure about that? I heard things move slow down south....


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

used to before all these damn northeasteners started moving down here,and things are actually slower! especially traffic..


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 13, 2006)

When Patty calls back, tell her of her fame on our message board. She'll feel like the queen she is. :bow: :BK:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

It will be done.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

see if she can add us a link on the state site


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

[SIZE=21pt]PATTY RULES!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

But she is not giving us any real information.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

Damn good point rleaon!

She may be just stringing us along....

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, I know Kathy in OK was not stringing me along.

I could hear papers rustling in the background.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

Call me up. I'll rustle some papers in the background!  JK

Ed


----------



## Hill William (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah and if i dont want to talk to someone on the cell phone i crunch up papers too.

sorry your breaking up


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

> Well, I know Kathy in OK was not stringing me along.I could hear papers rustling in the background.


She probably had a fan blowing against some papers on her desk for just that reason!


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

You know seriously. How come they cannot put a machine at the test sites like at the polling place that scan and at least gives you and idea of how many you missed.

Then you would know right then if you needed to continue studying. Or partying. Or if it is border line you sweat it out, in case the machine errors.

That would be a lot less people stressing and unproductive.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

Now Kipper, that is way too logical.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

Someone else brought that up before.

I guess the market hasn't demanded it.

Also, we could then figure out EXACTLY what the cut score is. That may be giving us too much info.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

I brought it up before, security reasons were mentioned as a reason for not doing so.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 13, 2006)

Nothing in the mailbox


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

:???: I just heard back from Patty.

She said she heard back from ELSES, and that scores for Vermont were mailed today.

I don't know if all states were mailed today, and VT is a results direct from ELSES to examinee state.

All hail Patty. :bow:


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 13, 2006)

That will be funny as hell if she is screwing with you guys. She is proably laying on the ground laughing. If its true why don't they post it on there site? It would stop all of the phone calls and emails. :rotfl:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome, hopefully OK is not far behind.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

Just checked the USPS website. Checked to see how long it should take first-class mail to travel from Clemson to my town.

It said 3 days. I'm going to exclude today. So, we are looking at Friday here.

That'll make or break my weekend.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

Can you call or email Patty and ask her about Louisiana results?

Also, is it standard, first-class mail?

What's my tracking number?

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

It is mailed via regular first class mail. No tracking number is available.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

The one they showed a time for was for First Class.

Then again, they could send it bulk rate parcel post passenger pigeon and get it here half past never.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

I know, I'm just kiddin'

I am glad to hear it is first class.

Bulk rate can take forever.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

LMAO,

Nice try Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know if it's first class!

That's just the rate I checked. They didn't give a travel time for bulk. :suicide:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

DVINNY,

You lost me. I didn't catch what you were LYAO at? :dunno:

Nice try on what? :dunno:

Quit confusing me!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

About this?



> Can you call or email Patty and ask her about Louisiana results?
> Also, is it standard, first-class mail?
> 
> What's my tracking number?
> ...


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

I got you. I'm a little more squirrelly today than normal.

I can't concentrate!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

> Can you call or email Patty and ask her about Louisiana results?Also, is it standard, first-class mail?
> 
> What's my tracking number?
> 
> Ed


I checked, she said Louisiana's have already been graded.

Everyone failed, they shredded the results, and they are currently being used as kitty litter or fish wrap.

You can expect a re-application packet delivered by singing telegram shortly.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

:rotfl:

I hope that singing telegram chic is pretty hot at least!

That might make it all wrth it. Do you know when she's gonna be there at least?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually, the telegram delivery person is a guy named Sven. 6'1", well buff and oiled, wearing nothing but leather chaps.

Sorry.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

If that were true I would guess I certainly would have failed. He would be there to collect a piece of :ass: for NCEES!

I ain't going down without giving out a few claw marks at least!

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

I gotta bad mental image going on


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm gonna feel like Sven just stopped by if my letter doesn't say congratulations.

You might be able to take him down, though! :bow:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

No news for me. But I knew that.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

soon......soon...


----------



## VTskier (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks VTEnviro for calling Patty. Looks like this w/e we should know. Should we plan to meet at Long Trail Brewery to celebrate?

Is your gf getting jealous with all the phone time you're spending with Patty? :lol:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

Long Trail sounds like a great idea. Have you been there since they put in the new seating along the river? It looks so nice, but every time I go there it's raining or snowing.

The gf suspects nothing. I only carry on these conversations at the office though, just to play it safe!! +1


----------

